# Revolution



## DrMclony (Sep 19, 2012)

Couldn't find anything here about this new show. I don't know if it's showing in the UK yet, but Just watched the pilot here in Australia on Fox8.

http://www.nbc.com/revolution/

Anybody else checking this one out yet? In spite of a few plot holes and continuity issues in the pilot, this one might just have some legs. At any rate it is more enjoyable than some of the other stuff "syfy" I've seen from the USA in a long time. Its success I suspect will be due to its lack of science, if that makes sense. I just hope the show gets some consistency. Some character elements were terribly predictable.

The pilot at least bares watching, and has some promise. The characters could be two dimensional or complex depending on how it goes.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Sep 19, 2012)

I was kinda underwhelmed. Nothing wrong with it, but nothing really special about it either. The plot is not what I thought it was going to be. The impression from the preview was that this show would be about people learning to survive when the world suddenly loses the entire power grid.

Instead the show starts off with the people already having acclimated to life without power and it is more about the strong trying to control the weak through intimidation.

The characters are fairly 2 dimensional, and some are just unbelievable. Oh and one of my greatest modern isotrope gripes. The star is a young woman named, hold your breath for it, Charlie!!!!! Gods I HATE women with men's names. What the heck is wrong with Michelle, or Becky, or Helen or even some of the modern popular female names like Natalie, or Grace or even Chloe (barf!)?


----------



## ctg (Sep 19, 2012)

It's JJ Abrams, and we know how many good shows has been cancelled over the years at the moment they were getting good. So I would give it a go for at least six or seven episodes before making up your mind on is it good or not? At the moment we know next to nothing about how good it'll develop over the course and I'd be very hesitant to throw it down now.


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Sep 20, 2012)

We caught it here in my house, and I think the overall idea is a good one, but I'm not sure how well the show will go. 

I did think that the girl who played Charlie opened her mouth really widely when she was talking and that kind of distracted me...

The whole situation with Nate (or whoever he is) was an interesting storyline though.

This is definitely a show that will bear watching a few episodes to see if it will actually go anywhere in the future.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 22, 2012)

I was kinda underwhelmed too but its a new series that has to portray a whole new world so i will give it 5,6 eps to be good enough.  I dont like JJ Abrams and im watching only for Eric Kripke who wrote the first ep and is co-creator.  Supernatural first 5 season is vastly much more interesting than every show by Abrams. 

The minus is the girl playing Charlie must improve as actress,the writing too.  Otherwise it will become YA SF dross that is much better in book form.

I yawned when the pretty boy militia soldeir saved her......


----------



## ctg (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL. I admit the pilot was an eye candy, but I have high hopes for this one since the Person of Interest, Fringe and Alcatraz has been absolutely great shows. I also have to admit that some part of me is terrified that Americans are producing another Beverly Hill 20956 and try to frame it in post-apocalyptic settings. But if you take out those factors and just nullify you for first five episodes, I'll hope they produce something far better than almost failing Falling Sky. 

The thing with the Falling Sky is that even though they have Young Adult stars in them a lot of show isn't factored around their social interest, but the show actually moves towards certain goal, which I can already feel setting up in the Revolution. 

The why and what for are the obvious questions in my mind that I hope they will answer during this part of the year. I also would like to see them trying to answer question what then and how it is possible that the whole of humanity has lost an ability to produce energy out from steam. 

Electricity is a big thing, but it's not like they were able to nullify electric storms, static electricity or such a thing as we saw at the end of the pilot. But why they haven't bothered building a boiler, fill it with water and put a fire under it, is beyond me and I'm interested to see how far the producers are trying to push this physics breaking idea.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm reserving judgement until after episode two.


----------



## ctg (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, I watched second episode yesterday, expecting it to turn horrible at any minute but I was actually surprised that further it went, better it became. Especially that cheesy teen-girl showed that she got some balls. And therefore, I'm interested to find out what third episode brings on the table. 

PS. Fear not. I'm not going to spoil even I want to talk about those things that the ep. 2 brought out.


----------



## ctg (Oct 3, 2012)

A while back, we asked: Is _Revolution_ the new _Terra Nova_,  or the new Supernatural? And now we can say definitively that it's  closer to the latter. 
You may hate this show's magical premise, but you  can't deny it's doing the right things to develop staying power. The  show's characters started as one-dimensional archetypes, but already by  episode three they're getting some contours. And their relationships  are getting deeper. Spoilers ahead...http://io9.com/5948122/revolution-h...hree-episodes-than-terra-nova-did-in-a-season


Also Revolution has already got a renewal for the next season.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay. Part way through episode three and I've officially given up on this series, which means I've deleted it from my DVR list. Too much black v. white, good v. evil. No subtlety. Sorry.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 12, 2012)

I like only Miles and his dark background as military warlord, murderer.   Charlie and her boytoy still stuck.    I would dump this show without Miles characther.  

Although Ctg dont insult Supernatural so fast.   Revolution has too many weak characthers.....


----------



## DrMclony (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't get through episode two. At any rate i am cutting off my pay tv and losing revolution is no loss at all.


----------



## ctg (Oct 12, 2012)

Connavar said:


> Although Ctg dont insult Supernatural so fast.   Revolution has too many weak characthers.....



I wasn't insulting it, just merely forgot to put quote box around the direct quote. Sorry. I acknowledge the series has weak characteristics, but like the author in the article I think the series has come a long way from the pilot episode. The people are so quick to lay down the judgement. Literally, in a single episode most of you have made up your minds and said yay or nay, when I give things a bit more life and then lay down my judgement. 

Rarely I have stopped the watching the series during the run of one episode, but don't be afraid, if it doesn't please me I will say so. You have seen me becoming sarcastic against Merlin, yet, I'm still blogging it.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 12, 2012)

ctg said:


> I wasn't insulting it, just merely forgot to put quote box around the direct quote. Sorry. I acknowledge the series has weak characteristics, but like the author in the article I think the series has come a long way from the pilot episode. The people are so quick to lay down the judgement.* Literally, in a single episode most of you have made up your minds and said yay or nay, when I give things a bit more life and then lay down my judgement. *
> 
> Rarely I have stopped the watching the series during the run of one episode, but don't be afraid, if it doesn't please me I will say so. You have seen me becoming sarcastic against Merlin, yet, I'm still blogging it.



I havent made a final judgement since i have watched all 4 eps so far.  Im watching only for the history between Miles and Monroe.  I liked that flashback where Miles took the first step that made them powerhungry warlords,murderers. 

Im not just blind to its faults.  I waiting for the main storyline to get anywhere to decide it.  Merlin i watch as guilty pleasure because i like Camelot myth,Merlin as hero.

Dont compare me to people who have stopped watching it.  It has improved little but still too many weak characters i dont feel anything for.  Really im only watching out of being big fan of Post apocalyptic SF.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Oct 27, 2012)

Miles definitely carries this show along, without him it would fail big time. I'm still watching it, but wished it was better than it was. Unfortunately, that goes for a lot of shows this season - even supernatural has been a bit weak so far.




SPOILERS:
I think Nate is starting to get a bit better, we know his background now, and can see the conflict going on between him and his father. Might be interesting plot development in episodes to come. I actually like his father as a character too.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm another who has been following this (though only because it's from JJ).

The pilot struck me as kind of interesting, with some excellent potential (and those fight scenes! Wonderful!), but it's yet to hit its stride, which is a shame, because it has some fantastic actors - Giancarlo "Gus Fring" Esposito, the terrifying militia captain!

Hopefully things are going to take off in episode five - Charlie has stopped being a total wet blanket, we know a fair bit more about Miles, Captain Neville is no longer just the hardened militia man, and the board is set for a meeting of powers.

Then again, we're four episodes in and the execution still isn't solid.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2013)

So *Revolution* is back.

I kept watching, despite its terribleness, and was pleasantly surprised by the ninth and tenth episodes, which turned out to be pretty good! The finale of their initially commissioned run wasn't bad at all, and it left me with high hopes for the episodes commissioned to make it an extended series of twenty.

Which brings me nicely around to: so, Revolution is back.


**SPOILERS AHEAD FOR 1.11**





The best way to describe the episode is to use a scene from the episode. Twenty people firing assault rifles at two helicopters hovering about forty feet off the ground not too far from their position. Despite every single person emptying their magazines, only one bullet found its mark. And then the kid we spent the first ten episodes rescuing was cut down whilst looking supremely pleased with himself.

Nothing hit its mark, and it died with a wet gurgle. In fact, the scene makes a pretty good allegory for the show so far, and how it will likely end.






**END SPOILERS**


Yeah, it's still awful, even with what looks like a nice conspiracy theory centred around Randall. The story is weak, the characters completely two-dimensional, and not even a cast containing some very strong actors can save it... yet it fills a niche. Everyone needs to watch a bad show, even if it only serves to shine an even brighter light on the really good shows. Revolution is my bad show, and I'll continue to watch until it is cancelled, then move on with nary a tear.

Giancarlo Esposito was good, though.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Mar 26, 2013)

I enjoyed the first season, but was unable to watch last night's season two premiere.  There was some good things and bad, but I enjoyed it for the most part.  It didn't turn out to be anything like the initial previews expressed it would be.  2 Dimensional characters and dialogue that was lacking believability.  I thought it was fun to watch, but wasn't anything new and special.  Same ole' same ole' end of the world story:  the strong continuing to try and hold on to their power after the end.

I do feel sympathetic for Billy Burke.  I think, despite his partaking in twilight, he's a good actor and this was a comically drawn character that I believe he is above.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2013)

A better episode this week, but only for the sword-fighting sequence. Say what you will about the badly written story, awful dialogue, and naff characters, the sword-fighting is always fantastic. 

I suppose the flashbacks were nice, too.

I'd be happy if most of the cast was killed off, and the show turned into Miles vs. Randall, because they're the only two characters that I'm interested in (I'm not even that bothered by Captain Neville, sadly).


----------



## Daggers (Apr 21, 2013)

I have actually enjoyed this show. 

They are currently showing it in the UK and are up to episode 5 I think. However I was fortunate enough that Emirates airline had it in their databanks and so between my outbound and return flight to Dubai I watched the first 10 or so episodes.

I can see why you might struggle to be gripped by this series on a 1 hour a week basis. Having watched pretty much all in one go, it did keep me occupied for the duration of the flight.

There's a lot of scope of improvement here so I'm going to stick with it and hope for the best. JJ Abrams is more than capable of making this show work. Sadly I can see the cancellation announcement looming over the horizon. Greater shows have been cancelled for less. 

I think someone mentioned in an above post that they expected it to be different in that it would be set in the immediate aftermath of this Blackout. I think this would have been a much more interesting setting, however I can see already that that story will be told through flashbacks (Abrams favourite tool it would seem).

When I first heard about it it put me in mind of Jericho. It's part of the reason I gave it a shot because Jericho is one of my favourite cancelled shows alongside Firefly, SGU and Caprica.

So like I said, I'll keep watching, hopefully they will develop the characters a bit more. I can tell you that Charlie does my head in, as does Aaron (referring again to SGU I'll draw a comparison the ever-irksome Eli). Miles has a lot of room for improvement. Monroe could have been portrayed better. Both perhaps could show more remorse for what they have done (particularly Miles, who seemingly does regret his actions, though you wouldn't know it from his acting).


----------



## Lenny (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate to admit it, but I'm very slowly starting to warm to *Revolution*. The latest episode was good enough for me to consider it mediocre, rather than the bad of most of what's come before. I can see how it would be a better series when binged, but I don't particularly fancy putting myself through it all again (unless something incredible happens to make the last half-dozen episodes worth the pain).


----------



## ctg (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree Lenny. JJA has made another really interesting show and it is going to be really interesting to watch, where does all this lead after they turn the power back on. Things aren't moving around small things any more.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 23, 2013)

There is so much in this series that is remeniscent of Lost. Apart from the characters. the actors, the incidental music, the flashbacks to before the event...

Yes it is cliched, yes it is full of unbelievable and unrealistic storylines and events. But then again any storyline where 12 pendants could be the key to the world losing and regaining power is going to be stretching things. I tend to think along the lines of 'magical realism' when it comes to these kind of shows, and switch my logic box off for a while.

The thing is, that for all of the negatives, the programme is actually really enjoyable to watch; and that's what tv is all about, isn't it?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 28, 2013)

Incredibly, NBC has renewed Revolution for a 22-episode second series.

http://www.examiner.com/article/nbc-renews-five-series-including-revolution-and-chicago-fire


----------



## BetaWolf (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay then. I do hope the writing improves, and some kind of solid ensemble cast forms. 

The initial characters were all fine by me TBH. My biggest problem really is calling the northeastern and midwestern sections of the USA 'the Monroe Republic' after its fearless leader. Not a snazzy name in my book.


----------



## ctg (Apr 30, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha, Brilliant. Is that Gus I'm seeing in the end of episode 15? Does this mean that the chicken enterprises is back and Miles ends up doing Walter White's?


----------



## BetaWolf (May 30, 2013)

Okay, I watched the last five episodes today at work (my boss let's me keep Netflix on--I have a data entry job). Things are looking way up. I like the inclusion of the other neighboring countries, though I still think that calling the southeastern part of the USA 'Georgia' is a bit far--I live in Florida, and I am skeptical of folks around here willingly calling themselves 'Georgians'.


----------



## ctg (Jun 5, 2013)

The final episode was so touching and so brilliant that I cannot wait for the second season. And the revelation at the end just gave JJA another star. He is so brilliant on making these shows that I'm like a cat over hot wood burned stove*, as I want find out what he's going to bring out next. 

* sorry for using a finnish expression on being anxious. I just didn't want to be repetitive.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that the final episode (indeed, the final few) was good. The last two in particular are probably the best of the series and, although I hate to admit it, I'm kind of looking forward to the second series.

We've just got to hope that now Revolution's "hatch" has been opened, it will stay open and surprise us with more revelations.

EDIT: I've also got to mention Giancarlo Esposito, who really has been channelling Gus again. Excellent.


----------



## ctg (Jun 5, 2013)

Long Live Pollos Hermandos.


----------



## BetaWolf (Jun 6, 2013)

I just saw the finale. Wow. Last scene was really effective.


----------



## Krayhayft (Jun 8, 2013)

The main problem I have with this show, is that it's been 15 years, thank about it 15 years, since the power went out, yet for some reason people kept light bulb in lamps and the walls so when the power did come back on everything just lit up. The coal plants just started burning, the hydro-dams just started turning and the nuclear plant just started fission and all the power lines are up and able, you know without 15 years of up keep or maintenance, same goes with the copters and cars, as soon as the power comes back on. 

It's been 15 years! One good year of snow and the north eastern is without power for weeks now, not to mention all the other natural disasters that tear down power lines.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 8, 2013)

Heh. And there was me, sat watching that scene and only thinking: "How weird that no-one went around turning the light switches off. After all, without power, why should they still be turned on?"


----------



## Christopher Lee (Jun 9, 2013)

It's a fun show to watch, but there are quite a number of flaws.  Most have pointed them out already, just wanted to add my two cents.  It is a fun show.


----------



## BetaWolf (Jun 9, 2013)

But that's 'fridge logic'--afterthoughts. When I saw it, it was a cool effect, seeing Atlanta light up all at once for instance. The old wooden warships moored up at Guantanamo was a bit much, too, now that I think about it. Can't wait to see what happens with the US president. There is a widespread US insurgency in the Monroe Republic (what a blasted name IMHO ) but will they accept the exiled leadership? Can Rachel stop the missiles in time? A few nailbiters. 

I think I care now than I did for the new run to return a few months ago. Still, it's a show full of flaws I agree.


----------



## ctg (Aug 7, 2013)

Creator Eric Kripke discusses what to expect from season two:
“We’re  trying to be the first television series to destroy two American cities  in the first 15 seconds. “It’s a very intense second season because the  East Coast is completely destabilized, the power is back off, and we  are back to basics and asking the question of how would we all survive  in this neo-primitive world which is even more dangerous than the world  we saw in Season 1 and hilarity ensues from there.”​ He also says most eloquently that the second season will once again depower the show’s universe:
“[In  season one] You’re looking at drone strikes and machine guns and all  this ****. I was like, ‘Isn’t this supposed to be a show about swords?’”​ Finally, he hints at new villains for the second season:
“These  people (The Patriots) come up from Cuba, and they claim to be Americans  but they’re not really. … They’re bad, bad dudes. The idea was to  create a villain this year that is so bad — so insidious — whose  tentacles go so far that our heroes and our villains have to band  together to face this threat,”

SDCC | ‘Revolution’s’ Second Season Promises New Villains, New Setting – Spinoff Online – TV, Film, and Entertainment News Daily​


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 7, 2013)

This show is all about magic realism; you either accept that and enjoy it, or think it's a silly show full of gaping plot holes.


----------



## ctg (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## ctg (Sep 26, 2013)

I have to say that first season opening stronger than this one, but then again, most of the pilots are stronger than normal episodes. However, I wouldn't say seeing POTUS coming back to the White House, and claiming through his "Patriotic" organisation that Monroe's Republic was behind the bombings especially weak. 

What I found was was Rachel going nuts after the bombings, and I cannot believe she just shut down for more than four months, while others continued living their lives without the power. And when it comes to the "power" issue, the producers has claimed that this season isn't going to be about turning lights on, and in this season we should see other forms of power.

Does it mean the glowing bugs, I don't know, but I guess they have something to do with it. However, what I don't understand is what can power them if Mr Google turned the power off presumably permanently. Can you guess?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 26, 2013)

Just because it doesn't seem to be generally accepted that a series thread will have spoilers for aired episodes once they have aired, I'm going to take this opportunity to throw up a nice series two spoiler warning for future discussion (unless we move to a dedicated series two thread):

**SERIES TWO SPOILERS FROM HERE ON. PROGRESS AT YOUR OWN PERIL**​









I'm in the opposite camp - I thought that the series two opener was a lot stronger than the pilot, and I definitely enjoyed it a lot more than a majority of the series one episodes.

I also get the feeling that it's going to be a while before we see the "TURN THE POWER ON!" subject breached again (which means that the producers weren't lying!), and that makes me happy. We have this whole post-apocalyptic world to explore (complete, now, with nuclear annihilation), and whilst the first series seemed to be hell-bent on reversing it, it looks like it's going to be fully accepted this series. And already we've been introduced to the Mad Max fans... with their own version of *Lost*'s Benjamin Linus. Huh.

Talking about Lost, it looks like we have a nice mystery to keep us interested this series, with the animals acting strangely. I suspect that the weird nano-power-vampires have started to reach critical mass, and that their build-up inside things (every living thing has been breathing them in, after all) is having effects.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2013)

There's definitely a different feel to it now. 

S1 felt like it had more in common with Jericho. 
S2 feels more similar to Jeremiah so far. 

Either way it's all good IMO.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2013)

**SPOILERS FOR S2E02**



It's going to be hard to shake the general disappointment I felt with the first series, but you know what? I'm kinda starting to dig *Revolution*. Yeahhh, the writing still comes across a bit naff, and yeahhh, I couldn't care less for most of the characters (particularly the two dimensional cutouts, like our new friend 



Spoiler



the child-pr0n-loving band-of-lost-boys-leading ex-headmaster


)... but the new direction they're going, 



Spoiler



with all the non-too-subtle hints that something is going screwy with the nanobots


, has my interest is piqued.

I also like that 



Spoiler



the characters aren't all together, working towards a singular goal that helps all of them, but have their own arcs in different parts of Texas. If we get bored of Huntress Charlie, we can just focus instead on Imprisoned Miles, Rachel of the Constant Moaning, Crazy Aaron, or the Master Tactician that is...er...Gus Fring (I can't remember his name! Dammit).



I'm even going to go as far to say that whilst I'm usually filled with rage the moment a story 



Spoiler



reveals that the Illuminati/NWO are involved behind the scenes, I can actually kind of understand it's inclusion (in particular the Patriot movement) here.



For once, I find myself looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## ctg (Oct 4, 2013)

I have two things that I don't understand at the moment. The first is why are they after a blood supply? And why Mister Google cannot understand that there was either something hidden in the code or then that he did drop unconsciously the healing bit into the nanites?


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm on board with this show. It was getting a slamming from critics, but I have to say towards the end of the first season and into the second, the show feels as though it's found its feet now. (It started off very wishy-washy like Terra Nova but thankfully the body count increased and sh*t got real  )

It can still be a bit daft, but who cares? It's entertaining as long as it's not taken too seriously. 

Looking forward to this series. (What was in that shed? No, don't tell me  )


----------



## Lenny (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess no-one has much to say about the second series. 

I may have been digging it when it returned back in October, but it's not been great - I can't help but get the feeling that the writers are afraid to go even a little bit wild with the story, as there have points throughout this series where I thought, "Hey, this story arc is going to be aweso... oh, wait, nevermind...".

The latest being towards the end of S02E15. The first half hour of E15 was possibly the best half hour I've seen of *Revolution*, and the plot was moving along rather nicely - 



Spoiler



there's a memory leak in the nano programming, the nano want Aaron to fix it, but Aaron doesn't want to fix it. He awakes from some *Inception* shenanigans to a world where the nano are visibly dying, and the power is intermittently flickering on and off.


 And that's a cool development. You start to think, 'Well, there are a handful of episodes left, they could run with this. Imagine the start of the third series!' 



Spoiler



But within five, ten minutes, it's ruined, because the nano decided they needed to go deeper and had caught Aaron in two Inceptiony dream-levels. He's tricked into fixing the code, and the nano return to full strength.


 Wonderful...

The story had the possibility to go somewhere incredible, but instead the status quo holds strong, and episode sixteen plays out as the same old same old. Yay.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 13, 2014)

I might have to check back in with this show. I tuned out around the end of S1; there were some good ideas but I just thought some key cast were being underutilised in favour of terrible acting and slow storylines. But it seems, from what's being mentioned here, that it might've improved!


----------



## ctg (May 8, 2014)

It's sad that Revolution is most likely going to be cancelled at the end of the second season. And what makes this even worse is the fact that first forty one episodes just built up to the momentum on when Revolution got really good. 

Of course there has been all sorts of cheesy stuff, like for example: preventing mustard gas from getting in the "saferoom" by plain hands, but when you look at what Nano is doing and compare that to what Patriots are up to, you see that whole Revolution world is full. It doesn't need additional countries or far away lands, as the viewers can easily drop into the apocalyptic world to find out how terrifying place it really is.

So please forgive me for using the analogue, but Revolution is facing a same situation that the Star Wars fans would had faced, if Lucas would had decided that making those movies was really too stressful, and the last thing fans were ever going to see was Vader taking away Han at the end of the Empire Strike Back. 

Therefore, if you have a chance, I recommend you to binge watching whole second season instead of waiting it coming out week by week. And I promise you'll see much, much better story than what you saw in the first season. But sadly it might be also last what you see as it's very, very likely that NBC will bin this series that is so much better than Fallin Skies.


----------



## Lenny (May 9, 2014)

And cancellation confirmed: 'Revolution' Cancelled By NBC After Two Seasons


----------

